# Bacula retorna erro de que autoloader possui 0 slots

## rlimapk

Boa noite pessoal, tudo bem?

Sou novato com Linux e Principamente com Bacula.

Tenho uma tarefa de colocar para funcionar uma Livraria HP-MSL2024 com 24 slots de fitas e um tape drive LTO4, porem estou tendo diversas dificuldades para colocar isso para funcionar.

Bem, primeiramente estou utilizando o CentoOS em ambiente Virtualizado VMware, tive que fazer o Passthrough da Placa que conecta a Livraria e ja configurei tudo no linux para "manipular" a livraria.

Fiz os testes com Btape e consigo movimentar fitas, carregar no drive, etc... Porem com o bconsole e mesmo pelo webmin não consigo fazer muitas coisas. Alguns comandos que rodo por exemplo para atualizar os slots, ou realizar os backups ele retorna o erro de que o AutoChanger possui 0 slots.

Gostaria de uma ajuda, em como posso resolver este problema, estou colocando abaixo os arquvios de configuração, e mais abaixo os erros que recebo. Qualquer ajuda sera muito bem vinda.

Obrigado a todos e otima noite.

======================

bacula-dir.conf

Director { # define myself

Name = bacula-dir

DIRport = 9101 # where we listen for UA connections

QueryFile = "/etc/bacula/query.sql"

WorkingDirectory = "/var/spool/bacula"

PidDirectory = "/var/run"

Maximum Concurrent Jobs = 1

Password = "OGUwNDBiNjE5OWQ5YWM3YmZlNDYyNTg3N" # Console password

Messages = Daemon

DirAddress = 127.0.0.1

}

JobDefs {

Name = "DefaultJob"

Type = Backup

Level = Incremental

Client = bacula-fd

FileSet = "Full Set"

Schedule = "WeeklyCycle"

Storage = AutoLoader

Messages = Standard

Pool = Scratch

Priority = 10

Write Bootstrap = "/var/spool/bacula/%c.bsr"

}

Schedule {

Name = "NightlySave"

Run = Level=Full Pool=Monthly 1st sat at 03:05

Run = Level=Full Pool=Weekly 2nd-5th sat at 03:05

Run = Level=Incremental Pool=Daily tue-fri at 03:05

}

Job {

Name = "NightlySave"

Type = Backup

Level = Full

Client = bacula-fd

FileSet = "Full Set"

Messages = Standard

Storage = AutoLoader

Pool = Daily

Schedule = "NightlySave"

}

Job {

Name = BackupLocalFiles

Type = Backup

Level = Full

Client = bacula-fd

FileSet = "Full Set"

Storage = AutoLoader

Pool = Scratch

Messages = Standard

Schedule = WeeklyCycle

}

Job {

Name = "BackupCatalog"

JobDefs = "DefaultJob"

Level = Full

FileSet="Catalog"

Schedule = "WeeklyCycleAfterBackup"

RunBeforeJob = "/usr/libexec/bacula/make_catalog_backup.pl MyCatalog"

RunAfterJob = "/usr/libexec/bacula/delete_catalog_backup"

Write Bootstrap = "/var/spool/bacula/%n.bsr"

Priority = 11 # run after main backup

}

Job {

Name = "RestoreLocalFiles"

Type = Restore

Client = bacula-fd

FileSet = "Full Set"

Storage = AutoLoader

Pool = Scratch

Messages = Standard

Where = /bacula/restore

}

FileSet {

Name = "Full Set"

Include {

Options {

signature = MD5

compression = GZIP

}

File = /

}

Exclude {

File = /var/spool/bacula

File = /tmp

File = /proc

File = /tmp

File = /.journal

File = /.fsck

File = /bacula

}

}

Schedule {

Name = "WeeklyCycle"

Run = Full 1st sun at 23:05

Run = Differential 2nd-5th sun at 23:05

Run = Incremental mon-sat at 23:05

}

Schedule {

Name = "WeeklyCycleAfterBackup"

Run = Full sun-sat at 23:10

}

FileSet {

Name = "Catalog"

Include {

Options {

signature = MD5

}

File = "/var/spool/bacula/bacula.sql"

}

}

Client {

Name = bacula-fd

Address = localhost

FDPort = 9102

Catalog = MyCatalog

Password = "ZDA1N2IyMjk2ZmJlZmQxZjAyMzQyYTFhZ" # password for FileDaemon

File Retention = 30 days # 30 days

Job Retention = 6 months # six months

AutoPrune = yes # Prune expired Jobs/Files

}

Client {

Name = srws-incstr2kbr-fd

Address = 10.100.150.253

FDPort = 9102

Catalog = MyCatalog

Password = 2m1QBUKVBb6ez8Nj8w1CnaUy/OdwAvkSFjlTCEAYA96u

File Retention = 30 days

Job Retention = 5 years

AutoPrune = yes

}

Storage {

Name = AutoLoader

Address = 10.100.150.195 # N.B. Use a fully qualified name here

SDPort = 9103

Password = "YTY2NmM2YzkxMzM1OGMwYjcwZDU3Yzk5Y"

Device = HP-MSL2024

AutoChanger = yes

Media Type = Tape

}

Catalog {

Name = MyCatalog

dbname = "bacula"; dbuser = "bacula"; dbpassword = "Rll9335PK"

}

Messages {

Name = Standard

mailcommand = "/usr/sbin/bsmtp -h localhost -f \"\(Bacula\) \<%r\>\" -s \"Bacula: %t %e of %c %l\" %r"

operatorcommand = "/usr/sbin/bsmtp -h localhost -f \"\(Bacula\) \<%r\>\" -s \"Bacula: Intervention needed for %j\" %r"

mail = root@localhost = all, !skipped

operator = root@localhost = mount

console = all, !skipped, !saved

append = "/var/log/bacula/bacula.log" = all, !skipped

catalog = all

}

Messages {

Name = Daemon

mailcommand = "/usr/sbin/bsmtp -h localhost -f \"\(Bacula\) \<%r\>\" -s \"Bacula daemon message\" %r"

mail = root@localhost = all, !skipped

console = all, !skipped, !saved

append = "/var/log/bacula/bacula.log" = all, !skipped

}

Pool {

Name = Scratch

Pool Type = Backup

Volume Retention = 10 days

Recycle = yes

AutoPrune = no

}

Pool {

Name = Daily

Pool Type = Backup

AutoPrune = yes

VolumeRetention = 10d # recycle in 10 days

Maximum Volumes = 10

Recycle = yes

}

Pool {

Name = Weekly

Use Volume Once = yes

Pool Type = Backup

AutoPrune = yes

VolumeRetention = 30d # recycle in 30 days (default)

Recycle = yes

}

Pool {

Name = Monthly

Use Volume Once = yes

Pool Type = Backup

AutoPrune = yes

VolumeRetention = 365d # recycle in 1 year

Recycle = yes

}

Console {

Name = bacula-mon

Password = "@@MON_DIR_PASSWORD@@"

CommandACL = status, .status

}

FileSet {

Name = "MS Servers"

Include {

File = c:/

File = d:/

Options {

Compression = GZIP9

}

}

}

Schedule {

Name = "MS Servers Weekly"

Run = Level=Incremental fri at 20:00

Run = Level=Full jan-dec on 1 at 20:00

}

Job {

Name = WS-Servers-Backup

Type = Backup

Level = Full

Client = bacula-fd

FileSet = "Full Set"

Schedule = "MS Servers Weekly"

Storage = AutoLoader

Pool = Scratch

JobDefs = DefaultJob

}

===================================

bacula-sd.conf

Storage { # definition of myself

Name = bacula-sd

SDPort = 9103 # Director's port

WorkingDirectory = "/var/spool/bacula"

Pid Directory = "/var/run"

Maximum Concurrent Jobs = 20

SDAddress = 10.100.150.195

}

Director {

Name = bacula-dir

Password = "YTY2NmM2YzkxMzM1OGMwYjcwZDU3Yzk5Y"

# Monitor = yes

}

Autochanger {

Name = HP-MSL2024

Changer Command = "/etc/bacula/scripts/mtx-changer %c %o %S %a %d"

Changer Device = /dev/sg3

Device = Drive-0

}

Device {

Name = Drive-0

Media Type = LTO4

Archive Device = /dev/nst0

AutomaticMount = yes

RemovableMedia = yes

Random Access = yes

AutoChanger = yes

}

Director {

Name = bacula-mon

Password = "@@MON_SD_PASSWORD@@"

Monitor = no

}

Device {

Name = FileStorage

Media Type = File

Archive Device = /bacula/backup

LabelMedia = yes; # lets Bacula label unlabeled media

Random Access = Yes;

AutomaticMount = yes; # when device opened, read it

RemovableMedia = no;

AlwaysOpen = no;

}

Messages {

Name = Standard

director = bacula-dir = all

}

===============================

Erros:

*update slots storage=AutoLoader

Automatically selected Catalog: MyCatalog

Using Catalog "MyCatalog"

Connecting to Storage daemon AutoLoader at 10.100.150.195:9103 ...

3306 Issuing autochanger "slots" command.

Device "HP-MSL2024" has 0 slots.

No slots in changer to scan.

===============================

*run

Automatically selected Catalog: MyCatalog

Using Catalog "MyCatalog"

A job name must be specified.

The defined Job resources are:

1: NightlySave

2: BackupLocalFiles

3: BackupCatalog

4: RestoreLocalFiles

5: WS-Servers-Backup

Select Job resource (1-5): 2

Run Backup job

JobName: BackupLocalFiles

Level: Full

Client: bacula-fd

FileSet: Full Set

Pool: Scratch (From Job resource)

Storage: AutoLoader (From Job resource)

When: 2017-05-27 22:29:29

Priority: 10

OK to run? (yes/mod/no): yes

Job queued. JobId=3

*

*

You have messages.

*

*

*

*messages

27-May 22:29 bacula-dir JobId 3: Start Backup JobId 3, Job=BackupLocalFiles.2017-05-27_22.29.36_07

27-May 22:29 bacula-dir JobId 3: Using Device "Drive-0" to write.

27-May 22:29 bacula-sd JobId 3: Job BackupLocalFiles.2017-05-27_22.29.36_07 is waiting. Cannot find any appendable volumes.

Please use the "label" command to create a new Volume for:

Storage: "Drive-0" (/dev/nst0)

Pool: Scratch

Media type: Tape

=========================

*status storage=AutoLoader

Connecting to Storage daemon AutoLoader at 10.100.150.195:9103

bacula-sd Version: 5.2.13 (19 February 2013) x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu redhat (Core)

Daemon started 27-May-17 13:30. Jobs: run=0, running=0.

Heap: heap=135,168 smbytes=179,878 max_bytes=179,878 bufs=126 max_bufs=127

Sizes: boffset_t=8 size_t=8 int32_t=4 int64_t=8 mode=0,0

Running Jobs:

Writing: Full Backup job BackupLocalFiles JobId=3 Volume=""

pool="Scratch" device="Drive-0" (/dev/nst0)

spooling=0 despooling=0 despool_wait=0

Files=0 Bytes=0 AveBytes/sec=0 LastBytes/sec=0

FDReadSeqNo=6 in_msg=6 out_msg=4 fd=4

====

Jobs waiting to reserve a drive:

====

Terminated Jobs:

JobId Level Files Bytes Status Finished Name

===================================================================

5 Full 0 0 Error 21-May-17 20:27 BackupCatalog

6 Incr 0 0 Error 21-May-17 20:32 BackupLocalFiles

7 Incr 0 0 Error 21-May-17 21:06 BackupLocalFiles

8 Incr 0 0 Cancel 24-May-17 18:55 BackupLocalFiles

17 Incr 0 0 Cancel 25-May-17 19:30 BackupLocalFiles

27 Full 0 0 Error 26-May-17 20:00 WS-Servers-Backup

28 Incr 0 0 Cancel 27-May-17 07:06 BackupLocalFiles

30 Full 0 0 Error 27-May-17 12:02 BackupLocalFiles

31 Full 0 0 Error 27-May-17 12:02 BackupLocalFiles

32 Full 0 0 Error 27-May-17 12:02 WS-Servers-Backup

====

Device status:

Autochanger "HP-MSL2024" with devices:

"Drive-0" (/dev/nst0)

Device "Drive-0" (/dev/nst0) is not open.

Device is BLOCKED waiting to create a volume for:

Pool: Scratch

Media type: Tape

Drive 0 is not loaded.

==

Device "FileStorage" (/bacula/backup) is not open.

==

====

Used Volume status:

====

====

[root@srlx-incbac72017br www]# mtx -f /dev/sg3 status

Storage Changer /dev/sg3:1 Drives, 24 Slots ( 0 Import/Export )

Data Transfer Element 0:Empty

Storage Element 1:Full :VolumeTag=120204L3

Storage Element 2:Full :VolumeTag=120202L3

Storage Element 3:Full :VolumeTag=000822L3

Storage Element 4:Full :VolumeTag=120201L3

Storage Element 5:Full :VolumeTag=BRW011L3

Storage Element 6:Full :VolumeTag=120203L3

Storage Element 7:Full :VolumeTag=000821L3

Storage Element 8:Empty

Storage Element 9:Empty

Storage Element 10:Empty

Storage Element 11:Empty

Storage Element 12:Empty

Storage Element 13:Full :VolumeTag=000819L3

Storage Element 14:Empty

Storage Element 15:Empty

Storage Element 16:Empty

Storage Element 17:Empty

Storage Element 18:Empty

Storage Element 19:Empty

Storage Element 20:Empty

Storage Element 21:Empty

Storage Element 22:Empty

Storage Element 23:Empty

Storage Element 24:Empty

[root@srlx-incbac72017br www]#

=========================

[root@srlx-incbac72017br www]# lsscsi -g

[2:0:1:0] disk VMware Virtual disk 2.0 /dev/sda /dev/sg0

[3:0:0:0] cd/dvd NECVMWar VMware SATA CD00 1.00 /dev/sr0 /dev/sg1

[33:0:0:0] tape HP Ultrium 4-SCSI U51W /dev/st0 /dev/sg2

[33:0:0:1] mediumx HP MSL G3 Series 4.90 /dev/sch0 /dev/sg3

Obrigado a todos e aguardo qualquer ajuda que possam me dar.

att//Rodrigo

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Portuguese.

Google translate says it belongs here.

It also says ..   Well, first I'm using CentoOS in a VMware Virtualized environment, ...

----------

